# How long after ET can I do the preg bloodtest?



## zuzzy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello

This may sound like a silly question but... for my first IVF I had ET 3 days after EC and was told that I could test 10 days after ET. What happens if I have a 5-day (blastocyst) transfer? Do I test 10 days after ET, or 13 days after EC, or when?

Thanks!!!

Zuzzy


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Go from when you ec was and count 13 as the embryos should implant faster when at blastocyst stage and hcg produced at the same time as with normal et.

Ruth


----------

